
The People Attacking College Seem Awful Good at Writing - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/the-people-making-the-best-arguments-against-college-went
======
bartonfink
As someone who went to college and thoroughly believes in the value of higher
education (even liberal arts), I think this, frankly, is a poor argument.
There are plenty of folks out there who have earned respect and success
without setting foot in college. Sure, it's a small subset of the folks who
skipped entirely, but that subset still exists and makes itself heard on HN
relatively often. Further, it's only a small subset of the folks who went to
college that really set the world on fire anyway, with quality blogs, book
tours or revolutionary ideas.

Most folks who didn't go to college lead relatively trite lives. Most folks
who DID go to college lead relatively trite lives. It's like Thoreau said:
"The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation." This guy's just the pot
calling the kettle black.

